# Chronograph on Bulova Precisionist won't reset to zero



## CamelJockey

I recently got the battery changed in my Bulova Precisionist. When the battery died, the second hand was at the 9-second mark. After replacing the battery, everything works fine... except when using my chronograph, the second hand resets at the 9 second mark,instead of resetting to zero (pointing at 12 o clock). It's not really a big deal since I never use the chronograph, but I'd like it to work how it should. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## CamelJockey

I tried posting a pic from mobile, I guess it didn't load properly....but if it matters it's model #96B175


----------



## rpaar63

Pull the crown all the way out and push the button at 2 o'clock as many times as needed to get it back to 12. The button at 4 o'clock will reset the minutes subdial

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

